

Melinda Gates to dedicate the rest of life to improving access to contraception - MikeCapone
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2012/jul/11/melinda-gates-challenges-vatican-contraception

======
SpikeDad
Sounds like an EXCELLENT outlet for her energy and fortune. It's the main
component of breaking the cycle of poverty - giving women control over their
reproduction.

Of course, this is exactly why even here in our wonderful US it's being fought
tooth and nail by right wing, Republicans and religious organizations. By
denying control of reproduction, men keep women subservient and unable to go
out on their own. Contraception and abortion rights.

I like it.

